# Some Pens



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

I ask for recommendations awhile back from this site and y'all said the answers would require pictures from me LOL.

Got a ways to go on my turnings and my photos. All C&C are welcomed!

WT


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Nice, I like the Cambridge pens

now put the two together..info on the pens and photos LOL

top looks to be olive wood...acrylic bottom?


----------



## A Salt Weapon (Jan 23, 2006)

WOW! Super sweet!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Really nice work...Cambridge is a new one to me... guess that means another drill bit and bushings set...LOL


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

bill said:


> Nice, I like the Cambridge pens
> 
> now put the two together..info on the pens and photos LOL
> 
> top looks to be olive wood...acrylic bottom?


Yep you know your stuff -

Top photo: 7th pen made - Woodcraft's Cambridge Rollerball in Gold/Sterling Silver - Bethlehem Olive wood (This one went to our Pastor)

Bottom Photo - 1st Acrylic Pen - Woodcraft's Cambridge Rollerball in Black/Sterling Silver - Scarlet Mesh Acrylic -



Tortuga said:


> Really nice work...Cambridge is a new one to me... guess that means another drill bit and bushings set...LOL


I'm finding that out!! At least this setup will also do their El Grande and Churchill styles


----------



## Rainbow Tex (Jan 10, 2012)

Awesome..


----------

